# Name Your Cam



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

Let's see /hear what everyone is running between those heads. I opted for a Comp Cams XE274H.

Engine stats:
67 WT 406
Port and polished
Holley 850
Edelbrock Performer Rpm
Butler CC XE274 hyd flat tap
Dougs Headers

All work performed by a phenomenal builder in VA.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I have the same cam in a 467. Pulls great but I wish it would pull a little more into the rpm range. It is what I have for now so I’m decided to be happy with it. One bonus is that I’m never tempted to push past 5,000 rpm because it’s all done by then, at least in my motor. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Custom Comp cam designed and supplied by Ken Crocie of H.O. Racing. My cam in my 67 GTO is just a little hotter than S.D. Performance's Old Faithful -- a hydraulic roller 238/242 on a 112° LSA with .626/.621 lift. He has supplied cams from a modest 224/228 HR cam up to a 276/280 SR with .728/.735 lift for our GTO club members.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Let's see /hear what everyone is running between those heads. I opted for a Comp Cams XE274H.
> 
> Engine stats:
> 67 WT 406
> ...


Similar setup as you...


67 400 with 670 heads
Full roller engine
Edelbrock AVS 800
Eddelbrock Performer
MSD Pro Billet with a custom curve and corrector
Dougs headers
Shifting the Tremec TKX into the 6000 rpm range and the car is still pulling like a freight train.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

In my 461 I'm running a cam from Bullet, a solid roller. 
Here's an image of the card:









Note that it produces those lift numbers with 1.5:1 rockers, which is one of my main reasons for using it. I wanted to remove stress in the system after having an "issue" with aluminium 1.65's. I'm now running Crower stainless full rollers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sig Erson High Flow I in the 389, installed in 1981, and an 068 profile Melling cam installed in the 400 in 1988. Both are hydraulic flat tappet and both are still operating flawlessly. 
The specs on the Sig Erson IIRC are a 106/106 lobe separation, 490 lift, forget the duration. 10 inches of vacuum or so.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Let's see /hear what everyone is running between those heads. I opted for a Comp Cams XE274H.
> 
> Engine stats:
> 67 WT 406
> ...


Sounds good and nice choice in valve covers


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm running a Butler/Comp custom grind in my 461 with Scorpion 1.65 Race rockers, Eddy perfomer rpm, ported 7K3 heads and an 850 Quickfuel. The dyno sheet I got stops at 472 HP @ 5500rpm but I've been shifting at 5700 rpm and it isn't quitting but I don't think I should push it any more with the Eagle cast crank. I do like the 15 inches of vacuum for my brakes.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

Running a Crower custom grind mechanical roller. Installed in 1997


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

269112.5.375".413"47277113.5.410".454"9777254


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Comp Cams XE284H 

int / exh
0.507"/0.510" lift
284/296 deg duration
110 deg LSA

This is in a 461 with ported 6X heads, Eddy Performer 800 cfm carb, Torquer II intake, and Heddman Shorty headers. I'm running a 4 speed manual trans with 3.23 rear gears. The car is very civilized at every RPM range except at the very bottom. At normal cruising the engine is right at where the cam starts to come in so it has plenty of throttle response. Actually, quite a bit more than a crap driver, like me, really needs on tap to tell the truth.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

In my little 326:
Summit 2800
*Duration at 050 inch Lift:*204 int./214 exh.
*Advertised Duration: *278 int./288 exh.
*Valve Lift with Factory Rocker Arm Ratio:*0.421 int./0.444 exh.
*Lobe Separation (degrees):*112

In my 400: 
comp cams XE262H
*Duration at 050 inch Lift: *218 int./224 exh.
*Advertised Duration:*262 int./270 exh.
*Valve Lift with Factory Rocker Arm Ratio: *0.462 int./0.470 exh.
*Lobe Separation (degrees): *110

😁 Not winning any races, but they work good with an automatic and highway gears.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If and when I ever get back to working on my car/engine, I went "old school" solid on my 455 build.

Crower Flat Tappet #60310

Advertised Specs - 1.5 rocker arms

LSA 112 degrees and ICL 108 degrees

Int. Duration - 284 Lift .477" Lashed .022" Hot
Ex Duration - 288 Lift .501" Lashed .024" Hot

With Comp Cams 1.65 roller tip rockers

Int Lift - .524"
Ex. Lift - .551"


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

Seeing everyone's specs now I have cam envy, I should have got a bigger cam

Mine


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

That's larger than the majority of the folks here


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

AV68 said:


> Seeing everyone's specs now I have cam envy, I should have got a bigger cam
> 
> Mine
> View attachment 156360


My sons 72 lemans is very close to yours and I love it.....A lanati voodoo


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When I built the engine in my '65 I was 20 years old and wanted a big cam and lots of noise and performance. Now at age 61, it still sounds neat and lopes and hauls ass, but I much prefer the mild, civilized cam in my '67. It gets better mileage, doesn't need as much gear out back, and is a better reflection of the adult (sort of) that I have become.
Again, I'm one of those guys who would rather drive a 350 HP car across the state on a road trip without issue than limp a 700HP car to the cars and coffee to sit in a lawn chair and show it off.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

geeteeohguy said:


> When I built the engine in my '65 I was 20 years old and wanted a big cam and lots of noise and performance. Now at age 61, it still sounds neat and lopes and hauls ass, but I much prefer the mild, civilized cam in my '67. It gets better mileage, doesn't need as much gear out back, and is a better reflection of the adult (sort of) that I have become.
> Again, I'm one of those guys who would rather drive a 350 HP car across the state on a road trip without issue than limp a 700HP car to the cars and coffee to sit in a lawn chair and show it off.


We are the same age 😂😂😉👍


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

my cam is the 041 with 68 gto 16 heads 400. ported iron intake,i have two sets of headers 1 3/4 doug's and 1 5/8 hookers.depends which fit the best.holley 850 dp. still collecting parts .


----------



## omologatto (Feb 8, 2013)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Let's see /hear what everyone is running between those heads. I opted for a Comp Cams XE274H.
> 
> Engine stats:
> 67 WT 406
> ...


Running a comp cams 300B6 solid lifter unit in my 455 with norris 1.65 stainless rockers and a comp cams stud girdle.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

AV68 said:


> Seeing everyone's specs now I have cam envy, I should have got a bigger cam
> 
> Mine
> View attachment 156360


TWSS 😄


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Mine is 67 400 bored to 470 bought Comp Cam machinist didnt like it & lifters had me return both & purchase Lunati which was twice the cost and a little less radical (cam)
270/278 just putting it together and having oil pressure problem, to low at idle idle 10pnds should be 20 it might be the gauge going to get another one, mechanical, this ones electrical.
Also have Kauffman 82cc heads had to have the valves reset & new springs, if you get new heads buy bare save yourself some time & $.


----------



## DustyOldGTO (Jun 26, 2019)

Not currently running, but I have a 60 over 389 with the H-O HC-02 744HL cam. Advertised duration at 301/313 with .465/.469 lift.
Nasty idle and wanted to rev past 6000. It has what I recently found to be a 1966 model tri-power.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Droach6498 said:


> Mine is 67 400 bored to 470 bought Comp Cam machinist didnt like it & lifters had me return both & purchase Lunati which was twice the cost and a little less radical (cam)
> 270/278 just putting it together and having oil pressure problem, to low at idle idle 10pnds should be 20 it might be the gauge going to get another one, mechanical, this ones electrical.
> Also have Kauffman 82cc heads had to have the valves reset & new springs, if you get new heads buy bare save yourself some time & $.


What was wrong with the valves and springs?


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

DustyOldGTO said:


> Not currently running, but I have a 60 over 389 with the H-O HC-02 744HL cam. Advertised duration at 301/313 with .465/.469 lift.
> Nasty idle and wanted to rev past 6000. It has what I recently found to be a 1966 model tri-power.


Wow, how long have you had your cam? HO racing closed up a long time back.. I always liked their stuff.. Those guys could build a Pontiac motor like no other. Like their 326 RA IV that would rev past 8,000 RPM.


----------



## DustyOldGTO (Jun 26, 2019)

Jim K said:


> Wow, how long have you had your cam? HO racing closed up a long time back.. I always liked their stuff.. Those guys could build a Pontiac motor like no other. Like their 326 RA IV that would rev past 8,000 RPM.


I bought the car in late 1980 with that cam already in place.
Craig Hendrickson was the H in H-O racing and was a graduate of the Air Force Academy, so literally a rocket scientist designing Pontiac performance parts.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> When I built the engine in my '65 I was 20 years old and wanted a big cam and lots of noise and performance. Now at age 61, it still sounds neat and lopes and hauls ass, but I much prefer the mild, civilized cam in my '67. It gets better mileage, doesn't need as much gear out back, and is a better reflection of the adult (sort of) that I have become.
> Again, I'm one of those guys who would rather drive a 350 HP car across the state on a road trip without issue than limp a 700HP car to the cars and coffee to sit in a lawn chair and show it off.


There is wisdom here. That being said, most of the big cam cars listed here are probably closer to the 450 - 500 hp range. Set up correctly, they can be just as streetable and reliable as one with 350 hp. I put ~100 miles on mine this morning and other than it being a bit harsh at stop lights, it is no harder to drive than it was with the low HP 400 that used to be under the hood. The biggest difference between the 2 engines is the 400 used to run extremely hot and the 461 that's in the car now sticks at 180 on everything except the hottest day, where it'll creep up to 190 at stop lights.


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

*Butler/Comp SP Street Performance Billet Roller Cam (HR) 288/294, 236/242, .521/.540, 112 LS*

*10.25 compression 462*
*#16 heads, 1.5 rockers *
*edelbrock performer rpm intake*
*no porting of any kind*
*Quadrajet by Cliff*
*Performance DUI*
*Dyno 498 hp at 5,200*
*600 Ft lb at 4,200*


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

geeteeohguy said:


> When I built the engine in my '65 I was 20 years old and wanted a big cam and lots of noise and performance. Now at age 61, it still sounds neat and lopes and hauls ass, but I much prefer the mild, civilized cam in my '67. It gets better mileage, doesn't need as much gear out back, and is a better reflection of the adult (sort of) that I have become.
> Again, I'm one of those guys who would rather drive a 350 HP car across the state on a road trip without issue than limp a 700HP car to the cars and coffee to sit in a lawn chair and show it off.


I think this is really cool, anybody can purchase any size cam, but what I like is the story behind it! I chose mine because I was trying to totally build on the concept of everything I’ve known a Pontiac to be, low RPM, and high torque. That’s why I chose the cam spec, the dual plane, didn’t feel the need to port since I really wasn’t targeting higher RPMs, although I suppose it would’ve helped. Cool post!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Ebartone said:


> I think this is really cool, anybody can purchase any size cam, but what I like is the story behind it! I chose mine because I was trying to totally build on the concept of everything I’ve known a Pontiac to be, low RPM, and high torque. That’s why I chose the cam spec, the dual plane, didn’t feel the need to port since I really wasn’t targeting higher RPMs, although I suppose it would’ve helped. Cool post!


Same here. I wanted something representative of a Ram Air GTO


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine sounds like this.....

Warmed up after a drive, sitting at our gate.

Bear


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

Stock, stock, stock. '68 400 w/ refurbished cast iron intake, rebuilt Rochester that was set-up with my rebuilt distributor, 4-speed 3:55 posi setup. Any chance a drop-in cam will add some cheap HP's, or will I have to re-engineer more things in the food chain?


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

Khmike said:


> Stock, stock, stock. '68 400 w/ refurbished cast iron intake, rebuilt Rochester that was set-up with my rebuilt distributor, 4-speed 3:55 posi setup. Any chance a drop-in cam will add some cheap HP's, or will I have to re-engineer more things in the food chain?


hp is not really cheap any more. but yes a cam would give it a boost. depends what streetable is to you. its a trade off.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Khmike said:


> Stock, stock, stock. '68 400 w/ refurbished cast iron intake, rebuilt Rochester that was set-up with my rebuilt distributor, 4-speed 3:55 posi setup. Any chance a drop-in cam will add some cheap HP's, or will I have to re-engineer more things in the food chain?


I think so. You need to verify a few things, but porting the intake a bit and a new cam could easily free up 25 hp, depending on what you're working with.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Pontiac 428 bored .03 over, Edelbrock Performer manifold, Edelbrock 750cfm, Summit long tube headers, relieved pistons for target 10-1 compression.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

kevin1727 said:


> View attachment 157222


Glad you found the thread


----------



## bigaj84 (3 mo ago)

BearGFR said:


> In my 461 I'm running a cam from Bullet, a solid roller.
> Here's an image of the card:
> View attachment 156318
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons I use it is that it produces those lift numbers with 1.5:1 rockers. I wanted to reduce system stress after experiencing a "problem" with aluminum 1.65's. I'm now using full Crower steel rollers.


----------

